
Dav1d – a BSD AV1 decoder for the future of multimedia - kodabb
https://code.videolan.org/videolan/dav1d
======
ZeroGravitas
Any benchmarks in the presentation today?

~~~
rbultje
in C-vs-C comparisons on the 1 test file given, dav1d was 60% faster than
libaom v1.0.0.

But indeed, most of this is not yet very interesting, it looks like current
git/master libaom has a good amount of SIMD, and in most user testing, it is
approximately 4x as fast as dav1d, which does not yet have any SIMD. So at
this point, users should probably still use libaom while the kinks are ironed
out in dav1d and initial SIMD is added. But keep an eye out over the next few
months.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The source I got the 4x slower C Vs ASM number claims a frame decoding fix
already took it down to only 1.7x so it's looking good so far.

Thanks for all the hard work!

